# ADA 60p "Reach Out"



## Shinobi (14 Feb 2017)

Hey guys! been lurking for a while now, thought it'd be my turn to take on an high-tech aquascape and would appreciate your comments and inputs as it goes along. Please excuse my bad English /:
what we have so far:
ADA 60p.
JBL 901 Cristalprofi filter.
inline Hydor 200w heater.
Chihiros A-series 601 Plus.
Random CO2 kit with Tropica diffuser and PH-controller.

Layout is made with:
Redmoor wood.
some unnamed Rock type from LFS(?)
ADA amazonia powder
ADA powersand special S.

upcoming plants:
*2x Fissidens fontanus*

*3x * *Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' (1-2-grow)*

*1x Riccia fluitans (1-2-grow)*

*1x Lilaeopsis brasiliensis*

*1x Rotala rotundifolia (1-2-grow)*

*2x Microsorum pteropus 'Narrow'*
So far i am considering this; for my final hardscape
 please feel free to drop inputs, comments or ideas 

Regards from Denmark!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (15 Feb 2017)

looks good, I think the stone is seiryu stone, I am setting up a 45p with the same lighting and substrate combo (power S and amazonia powder) ... just waiting on delivery to Australia (so I will be waiting awhile!)


----------



## Shinobi (15 Feb 2017)

After planting. Unfortunately i got the wrong size inline heater so have to use an old 50w I had. Background planted with 1-2-grow so it dosnt show yet. also Fissidens hardly vissible at the momment


----------



## Shinobi (21 Feb 2017)

As of day 6 - everything seems to be doing just fine. kept a 30-50% water change schedule daily so far. The Rotala in the background i slowly starting to show. Also HC has already shown visible growth and is pearling nicely during light time, thanks to the wonderful Chihiros lights i guess  thinking of adding a few Amano shrimp tomorrow, although no visible algea as of now


----------



## Shinobi (21 Feb 2017)

more from day 6:


----------



## Shinobi (22 Feb 2017)

Riccia doing its thing


----------



## Shinobi (23 Feb 2017)

Day 8:
starting to double down on the daily waterchange. Considered adding some Amano, but NO2 levels were at 0.8 so have to check back in a weeks time.
So far everything looks good, even the Fissidens is slowly starting to take form insted of just looking like straped up tots of feathers XD (it still kinda does)


Only algea is on the diffuser so far:


 1-2-grow Rotala rotundifolia getting some lenght:
*

 Fullshot:*


----------



## Doubu (24 Feb 2017)

Great start! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Million (24 Feb 2017)

Looks beautiful. Are you happy with the Chihiros light? I've not planted up my tank yet but it's a similar setup to yours with the JBL filter, Chihiros LED, pressurized CO2, Hydor inline


----------



## Shinobi (25 Feb 2017)

Million said:


> Looks beautiful. Are you happy with the Chihiros light? I've not planted up my tank yet but it's a similar setup to yours with the JBL filter, Chihiros LED, pressurized CO2, Hydor inline



So far I have been more than pleased with the substantial growth it already has promoted, not only on the stems but at the HC as well in a relatively short amount of time. Not to say; value wise, this thing is simply beyond. The build quality, the included stand, the power supply with a dimmer!, and the amount of light it produces (9600lm) for that amount of money is simply amazing. My only critique should be that it is a little on the cold side colourwise, but that can't possibly come as an surprise at 8000klvn - All in all I would recommend it to anybody who plans on doing a high light tank without busting budget


----------



## Shinobi (25 Feb 2017)

Doubu said:


> Great start!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man - you've got some amazing looking tanks yourself


----------



## Shinobi (25 Feb 2017)

I am considering adding some Hydrocotyle on the left side of the tank and try to get i attached to the wood - but if anyone got another idea I would love to hear it? also would love to have some Bucephalandra in the shadows but I cant seem to find that plant anywhere here in Denmark, except for the "wavy green" varriant Tropica sells - and i would really love me some of that deep purple O:

Also slight green hair algea i starting to show on the Fissidens - anyone got any suggestions to combat it?


----------



## jesperl.dk (25 Feb 2017)

Sounds good.
I just trimmed my Hydrocotyle tripartita and threw out a lot - it is really growing fast. If you can wait a couple of weeks you can have some from me if you are interested.
I have been looking for some buce as well; I have been thinking about trying to order it from some other country.


----------



## Shinobi (25 Feb 2017)

jesperl.dk said:


> Sounds good.
> I just trimmed my Hydrocotyle tripartita and threw out a lot - it is really growing fast. If you can wait a couple of weeks you can have some from me if you are interested.
> I have been looking for some buce as well; I have been thinking about trying to order it from some other country.


Hey Jesper 
I would love to have some if you are just throwing them out anyway 
I've just written an E-mail to the development manager at Tropica asking if they have any plans on expanding with varietes of Bucephalandre any time soon. But I would certainly be interested in buying some online as well, since it is "the one" plant i'm really missing in my setup


----------



## matt3 (25 Feb 2017)

Is it a ph pen?


----------



## jesperl.dk (26 Feb 2017)

Shinobi said:


> Hey Jesper
> I would love to have some if you are just throwing them out anyway
> I've just written an E-mail to the development manager at Tropica asking if they have any plans on expanding with varietes of Bucephalandre any time soon. But I would certainly be interested in buying some online as well, since it is "the one" plant i'm really missing in my setup


Cool, lets check out some online sources, and I write you when I have some Hydrocotyle


----------



## Shinobi (26 Feb 2017)

jesperl.dk said:


> Cool, lets check out some online sources, and I write you when I have some Hydrocotyle


Sounds good . Are you looking for a particular species?


----------



## Shinobi (26 Feb 2017)

Day 11


----------



## Fiske (27 Feb 2017)

Looks very nice.

How did you get a 60-P here in Denmark?


----------



## Shinobi (27 Feb 2017)

Fiske said:


> Looks very nice.
> 
> How did you get a 60-P here in Denmark?


 Thanks
I Bought it online at http://www.taipan-shrimp.dk
Niels the owner can provide the full range of ADA products at request


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (27 Feb 2017)

Looking good, what intensity are you running your light at? How many stops below max?


----------



## Shinobi (27 Feb 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Looking good, what intensity are you running your light at? How many stops below max?



I'm currently running 6.5 hours at the second highest setting


----------



## CooKieS (27 Feb 2017)

Very nice start, you could add some carpeting plant, like eleocharis sp mini or marsilea crenata near the rocks, it will mix great with hc cuba and looks more natural. 

Fissidens moss is very prone to hair algae because of it's shape and slow growth, you can remove them manually with small tweezers when doing your WC, japonica shrimps will eat them when they're hungry. Don't dose liquid carbon or excel on it, it will die!

Cheers


----------



## Shinobi (27 Feb 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Very nice start, you could add some carpeting plant, like eleocharis sp mini or marsilea crenata near the rocks, it will mix great with hc cuba and looks more natural.
> 
> Fissidens moss is very prone to hair algae because of it's shape and slow growth, you can remove them manually with small tweezers when doing your WC, japonica shrimps will eat them when they're hungry. Don't dose liquid carbon or excel on it, it will die!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I will definitely look into getting some Eleocharis, I agree it would ad a natural layer to the scape


----------



## Shinobi (2 Mar 2017)

Day15:
So today I went to the store to try to pick up some Eleocharis - as sugested by Cookies.  I am still debating whether to add some 
Hygrophila pinnatifida or Hydrocotyle tripartita on the left side, although im leaning towards the Hygrophila to add some contrast to the gren on green im currently experiencing, as the Rotala is yet to grow out, I think it would soften the transition in colour nicely(?).

The slow grower:




 The new addition:







Fullshot:




Also i bought these Bucephalandra from Aquasabi, that im looking very much forward to receiving:


----------



## Shinobi (3 Mar 2017)

Currently I've been weighing down the Redmoor with an additional stone on top (see photos). I had the wood pre-soaked for 7 days so it has been submerged for about 22 days, however it still seemed to be trying to float when I tried lifting on the stone some days ago. Does anyone have experience with soaking redmoor and know how long - if at all - I should be keeping it suppressed?


----------



## papa_c (3 Mar 2017)

It seems to differ with the pieces I have, I have had a piece soaking for 2 months and still refuses to sink, azalea root seems to sink after soaking for a week as it seems somewhat denser to start with.

Would love to have access to a vacuum chamber to make the process faster!


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Mar 2017)

If you can try tieing or glueing some rock to the underside of the wood to keep it from floating.
Sometimes the wood can remain buoyant for months.


----------



## Fiske (4 Mar 2017)

Depending on size, you could boil it for an hour+ before soaking, that helped a bit with mine. I boiled them for about an hour, and soaked them a couple of days, and didn't have to weigh them down. Of course, it's a bit hard to boil roots when they're in the tank already


----------



## nayr88 (4 Mar 2017)

Lovely tank mate. 60's are such a good size to scape


----------



## Shinobi (5 Mar 2017)

Thanks you guys  yes the 60p gives a lot of options while stil being relatively economical and easy to maintain. My Buces should arrive from Aquasabi tomorrow, so i'm really hoping the weekend has been kind to them ( they shipped thursday), after that i only need to add some Hygrophila _pinnatifida on the left rocks and then I think I'll be satisfied for now_.
Anyways started dosing a little bit og Tropica Premium 3 days ago - although I probably should have waited since algea has now really started to show up, and NO2 is still way to high for a full on Amano-shrimp invasion unfortunately.

Day18 btw:


----------



## Shinobi (6 Mar 2017)

Very expensive! but I must say I absolutely love them O:


----------



## jesperl.dk (7 Mar 2017)

great!


----------



## DanM621 (7 Mar 2017)

awesome tank! love the 60P dimensions


----------



## Shinobi (7 Mar 2017)

Day 20:
Took a leap of faith and removed the weightstone keeping the redmore down - fortunately only small movement, but its definitely still on the light and floaty side, so really hoping it stays in place O:
Thread algea seems to be all over the place, and im not really sure whether to start dosing nutrients or not?


----------



## Shinobi (11 Mar 2017)

Day24:
Did my first trim yesterday - the Riccia, HC and stems are all growing nicely.
On a not so bright side; everything seems to be algae algae algae at the moment ): I know its part of the game, but this being my first dedicated planted tank I just feel stupid for making the mistake of not starting to dose ferts until week 3 - since this was the recommendation from Tropica. I've added some Amano to help and have now started to dose both micro and macro ferts from Tropica, also im throwing some Easycarbo in the mix, just to get things going hopefully. I'm still doing waterchange every 3-4 days, and im hoping my efforts over time will fight back the algae.


----------



## Shinobi (21 Mar 2017)

Day35:

So last Saturday i received my parcel from Aquasabi. I had ordered some Lilly pipes from Cal Aqua Labs, along with a new diffuser "the neo", that was recommended by an other user here on Ukaps, along with new a bubble counter.



Unfortunately - it had received the "black mark" ( the DHL stamp) and as for the last 3 packages I have received through DHL something was smashed, regardless of highly qualified packaging and being marked af "fragile":


 The good guys at Aquasabi made sure to send me a replacement the following monday though, no problem.

This did however set me back a couple of days, since i was planing on adding some Otocats from another tank, but were afraid of them being caught in the JBL standard inflow.

yesterday I did made the decision however to add some anyway - since the Rotala has grown so dense around the inflow, along with a pair of Longfin GBR.
The algae is slowly disappearing as I started to fert with Tropica Premium and Specialized on a daily basis, along with the addition of liquid carbo.





 

 The decrease in surface movement has also meant that im now only using half the amount of co2 for the same result, while still maintaining an decent flow


----------



## BBogdan (23 Mar 2017)

Really nice looking tank , well done !


----------



## Shinobi (23 Mar 2017)

BBogdan said:


> Really nice looking tank , well done !


Thanks! that means a lot seeing what you have accomplished yourself


----------



## Shinobi (1 Apr 2017)

So its been a couple of days since my last update - as some might have noticed in my other threads I've been combating algae and trying to get the fert dosing right. With a lot of help by users on this forum I think I've found the sweet spot - a big shout out to everyone contributing and especially Paulo for helping me with the dosing. Turns out that dimming the lights further and dosing 4X Tropica Specialized seems to be just right at the moment. I did a major trim, added some Pinatifida and more Fissidens insted of some of the Riccia and now the Algea is almost gone, such a great feeling


----------



## jesperl.dk (1 Apr 2017)

great! It is look super


----------



## Lonew0lf (3 Apr 2017)

Great looking tank, I'm enjoying the way it's shape. 

I have the same Chihiros Series A Plus lights; how many cm above the surface do you have yours?

You also mentioned reducing the intensity a bit, what setting are you now on?


----------



## Shinobi (3 Apr 2017)

Lonew0lf said:


> Great looking tank, I'm enjoying the way it's shape.
> 
> I have the same Chihiros Series A Plus lights; how many cm above the surface do you have yours?
> 
> You also mentioned reducing the intensity a bit, what setting are you now on?



Thanks man! I keep the light 2 dimmed clicks from the highest setting, as for the height, you can hopefully get an idea from the picture:


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (3 Apr 2017)

Looking good, I too would like to know what setting you are using (have the same light here about to set up a similar tank) i.e level 1 being the lowest what setting are you on? Looks like you have the light fully extended?

Edit - looks like you answered my question above while I was typing


----------



## Lonew0lf (3 Apr 2017)

My tank was running smoothly with healthy growth with the lights at 7.5cm on setting 4 (1-7).  I introduced some new plants and made the mistake of lowering my lights to about 2.5cm above the top of the tank with the same settings; in about 3 days spot algae showed up followed by hair algae the next day.

I’ve since raised the lights to 8.25cm above the top of the tank.  I’m using your light intensity and height above the tank to approximate my own.

I’m guessing you’re about 13cm, sound about right?


----------



## Shinobi (3 Apr 2017)

Lonew0lf said:


> My tank was running smoothly with healthy growth with the lights at 7.5cm on setting 4 (1-7).  I introduced some new plants and made the mistake of lowering my lights to about 2.5cm above the top of the tank with the same settings; in about 3 days spot algae showed up followed by hair algae the next day.
> 
> I’ve since raised the lights to 8.25cm above the top of the tank.  I’m using your light intensity and height above the tank to approximate my own.
> 
> I’m guessing you’re about 13cm, sound about right?



Close (;


----------



## Lonew0lf (4 Apr 2017)

Amazing, thank you!


----------



## Shinobi (19 Apr 2017)

So just a quick update:

Tank seems to be close to balanced with little to no algae at the moment, except for some BBA that I'm fighting off with some hydrogenperoxide. Surface film also no longer seem to appear. I've started using a Eheim skim 350, that as an added bonus doubles as a powerhead to increase my flow - its only running during lighttime for Co2 reasons as im running a PH-controller and wouldnt wanna waste to much Co2 during nighttime because of the increased gas exchange while the skimmer is running. And even after the skimmer has been turned off for 15 hours there is still no visible film - so all in all I'm currently really happy with my decision to install it, regardless of what people might think of skimmers. It also does cleaning up after trimmings a lot easier so that's an added bonus as well.

The Bucephalandra is very slowly, and finally showing signs of new leafs after looking like dead sticks for months

Fish and shrimp seems to be doing fine, unfortunately my 2 longfin Rams turned out to be males, so guess I wont be seeing any breeding any time soon. - Considering adding a female and see how it goes, consequently i will have to remove one of the males.

also as seen on the pictures i decided to add some Glossostigma on the upper right corner to mix in with the HC, excited to see how that goes - I also learned the hard way that Fissidens doesn't like carbo being added directly on to it, as it has simply killed the plant on the exact spots i tried to brush it on - no biggie though as it was only a very small part.

Regards


----------



## Shinobi (19 Apr 2017)

Got lucky with the timing on this one:


----------



## Jeffrey (20 Apr 2017)

Nice looking tank with great fish!
Got a question about the fish though, those are Ram Chichlid's right? They turn out to be 5-7cm?
Isn't your 60p to small for them? Should they do fine with some Neocaridinas?

I was hoping on putting some Chichlid's in my tank (60L Dennerle Nanocube).
Thanks!


----------



## Shinobi (20 Apr 2017)

Jeffrey said:


> Nice looking tank with great fish!
> Got a question about the fish though, those are Ram Chichlid's right? They turn out to be 5-7cm?
> Isn't your 60p to small for them? Should they do fine with some Neocaridinas?
> 
> ...



I've kept a pair in a 60p before. They continued to display amazing color, behavior and breeding. So I guess a single pair is ok as long as you make the tank heavyly planted and lots of places to hide. From what I can tell the fish seems to be doing really well - also the water is configured to be close to their natural habitat


----------



## Million (20 Apr 2017)

Looking great, and really nice rams too. Do they harass the shrimp at all?


----------



## Shinobi (20 Apr 2017)

Million said:


> Looking great, and really nice rams too. Do they harass the shrimp at all?



They dont seem to notice anything But eachother from time to time


----------



## Robbie X (20 Apr 2017)

Looking great man


----------



## Shinobi (22 Apr 2017)

Wanted to show off a different angle using only daylight


----------



## LocustDemon (22 Apr 2017)

Great read and certainly made my mind up about getting a chihiros a series plus for a 45-f. I also made the same mistake of not dosing ei for three week, terrible advice! This time round I'll be dosing straight away! Cheers, 
Matt. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shinobi (9 May 2017)

Had a full on BBA outbreak, almost feared the tank was beyond saving - Did a lot of trimming, spot treated daily with H2O2, increased Co2 and flow and now 10 days later BBA is nowhere to be seen.  

Pic:
A little stressed right after WC, but normally keeps distance of each other. Going to give them away soon, as my LFS is bringing in some wild caught GBR's from South America and having two males in a 60p just isn't optimal for the fish.


----------



## Nigel95 (9 May 2017)

Very nice tank love the hardscape


----------



## Shinobi (10 May 2017)

Just wanted to show you guys some shots - after the big trim and BBA battle:




HC looking good and healthy:




Also installed the UP inline Diffuser today, must admit i enjoy not having the diffuser and tubing inside the tank and the UP seems to be doing a very good job making an extremely fine mist, that you have to get really close to see.

Some HP love:


----------



## Eduard18 (10 May 2017)

Looking good  HP seems in shape  don't forget to trim the Cuba though; the thicker it gets , higher the risk to detach from the substrate ; no to mention the mess trapped under those beautiful tiny leaves


----------



## Shinobi (10 May 2017)

Eduard18 said:


> Looking good  HP seems in shape  don't forget to trim the Cuba though; the thicker it gets , higher the risk to detach from the substrate ; no to mention the mess trapped under those beautiful tiny leaves



Thanks! I trim every 2 weeks or so


----------



## Eduard18 (10 May 2017)

you're motivated  and you'd better be because it's time consuming ; you could grow it emersed, you know, at the water line: cut a little patch during a trimming session and attach by whatever means you fancy to one of the emerging branches; when partially emersed it's even more beautiful  and no more trimming headaches, almost


----------



## Shinobi (10 May 2017)

Eduard18 said:


> you're motivated  and you'd better be because it's time consuming ; you could grow it emersed, you know, at the water line: cut a little patch during a trimming session and attach by whatever means you fancy to one of the emerging branches; when partially emersed it's even more beautiful  and no more trimming headaches, almost



Thats actually a really cool idea. However tried growing HP at Waterline and it got toasted by the light /: so lost a bit of faith in emersed for this setup. My long term goal for the setup is to cover the root in as much fissidens as possible - but it's a very slow process S:


----------



## Eduard18 (10 May 2017)

Yes, I know the feeling; I got "toasted" too with trying to grow HP emersed, but Cuba it's an entirely different story, it's actually the natural condition of this plant in the wild


----------



## Shinobi (10 May 2017)

Eduard18 said:


> Yes, I know the feeling; I got "toasted" too with trying to grow HP emersed, but Cuba it's an entirely different story, it's actually the natural condition of this plant in the wild



Looks amazing. How did you attach it?


----------



## Eduard18 (10 May 2017)

Well , truth be told, I didn't  when I started this RIO 300, I kept the internal filter and I bought a Juwel Filter Cover - this one: https://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/Products/Decoration/Cliff-Dark/Cliff-Dark-filter-cover/ - and I planted Cuba in the substrate, like any "serious" hobbist  in time, after several trimming sessions, some leaves must have gotten between the filter and the cover which didn't fit tightly and I saw a patch of "lawn" growing emersed; the growth was amazing and then I started to experiment with different plants which I planted in this "lawn" of Cuba ; that's how I got Polygonum Sao Paolo, Bacopa ( explosive growth , really ; it grew even faster than Cuba, absolutely amazing, I had to trim it even more often than in it's submerged form to avoid "suffocation" of the "mother lawn "  ) Ranunculus inundatus and Eleocharis growing emersed
    This was my " Wabi Kusa " at it's peak, before pulling the cord; now that I speak of it I realise that I miss it


----------



## Shinobi (10 May 2017)

Eduard18 said:


> Well , truth be told, I didn't  when I started this RIO 300, I kept the internal filter and I bought a Juwel Filter Cover - this one: https://www.juwel-aquarium.co.uk/Products/Decoration/Cliff-Dark/Cliff-Dark-filter-cover/ - and I planted Cuba in the substrate, like any "serious" hobbist  in time, after several trimming sessions, some leaves must have gotten between the filter and the cover which didn't fit tightly and I saw a patch of "lawn" growing emersed; the growth was amazing and then I started to experiment with different plants which I planted in this "lawn" of Cuba ; that's how I got Polygonum Sao Paolo, Bacopa ( explosive growth , really ; it grew even faster than Cuba, absolutely amazing, I had to trim it even more often than in it's submerged form to avoid "suffocation" of the "mother lawn "  ) Ranunculus inundatus and Eleocharis growing emersed
> This was my " Wabi Kusa " at it's peak, before pulling the cord; now that I speak of it I realise that I miss it



Will definitely try that out and see if it makes "sense" im my scape


----------



## CooKieS (11 May 2017)

Tank is doing great 

Don't Forget to trim the fissidens once a month or sooner to force it to grow compact and small


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (11 May 2017)

Nice tank! Keep up the good job.


----------



## Shinobi (11 May 2017)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> Nice tank! Keep up the good job.


Thanks man I will!
While it can be frustrating at times, it more than makes of for it for being revarding and relaxing when your  efforts starts to pay off because  you learn from your mistakes


----------



## Eduard18 (13 May 2017)

Exactly ! It's about the journey to get there


----------



## Shinobi (28 May 2017)

Everything been mostly great - might have waited a bit to long with HC trim, but did a major cut down and i seems to be bouncing back nicely. still getting a bit of BBA on hardscape and some of the plants from time to time, but nothing major.

Been having some trouble with the inline diffuser from UP since refilling the CO2 bottle since it now seems to be producing larger bubbles now insted of the mist like appearance previously - and I've been trying to tighten every connection on the tube, and turning the CO2 up and down, but nothing seems to help?

thankfully both PH and drop checker still seems to be responding within desired levels.

added some more Buces ("Deep Purple" and "Brown/red", but as usual they seem to be melting away for now, so hopefully they will bounce back in time.







 Really loving the Fissidens:


----------



## Daveslaney (28 May 2017)

Looks great. Nice one.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 May 2017)

Very nice...good use of negative space.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (29 May 2017)

Looks good, what level is your light on now? I had to reduce my 60cm A-series plus down to level 4/7 as I was getting BBA on the wood closer to the light, the light is also fully extended to the max height of the wire stand supplied, about 25 cm above the water.

I really like the bit of Pinna poking out of the water on the tallest driftwood.


----------



## Shinobi (29 May 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Looks good, what level is your light on now? I had to reduce my 60cm A-series plus down to level 4/7 as I was getting BBA on the wood closer to the light, the light is also fully extended to the max height of the wire stand supplied, about 25 cm above the water.
> 
> I really like the bit of Pinna poking out of the water on the tallest driftwood.



Thank you! Im really pleased with it also, although it took some time for the plant to adjust to life at the surface.

I'm currently running the lights at 5/7 for about 10 hours. In my experience the BBA is more apparent in areas with bad flow. Adding a skimmer/powerhead to increase flow really helped on the BBA in my tank


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (29 May 2017)

Shinobi said:


> Thank you! Im really pleased with it also, although it took some time for the plant to adjust to life at the surface.
> 
> I'm currently running the lights at 5/7 for about 10 hours. In my experience the BBA is more apparent in areas with bad flow. Adding a skimmer/powerhead to increase flow really helped on the BBA in my tank



Cheers for the info, forgot to mention im only running the light for 5 hours, interestingly I am experiencing BBA where the flow is the strongest right in the path of the outlet from the filter! BBA seems to be subsiding and was probably introduced with plants and not really grown in my tank.


----------



## Daveslaney (29 May 2017)

I had this BBA near the filter outlet in the strong flow. I found lifting the lilly pipe a little to make more surface agitation, higher oxigenation of the water flow solved the BBA problem.
Added flow from the skimmer will create higher oxigenation of the water too.


----------



## Shinobi (29 May 2017)

Daveslaney said:


> I had this BBA near the filter outlet in the strong flow. I found lifting the lilly pipe a little to make more surface agitation, higher oxigenation of the water flow solved the BBA problem.
> Added flow from the skimmer will create higher oxigenation of the water too.



Thanks that might be the explanation


----------



## Dominik_K (30 May 2017)

Hi,

that tank looks really good. And I am thankfull for finding it. You showed to me, that I don't have to hide every ugly piece of my woods behind rocks, some of them may be just covered by plants


----------



## BBogdan (2 Jun 2017)

Stunning scape ! , Love it !


----------



## Shinobi (2 Jun 2017)

Thank you all for the kind words, I really appreciate all your inputs. I'm having such a great time here on Ukaps, learning from other members and sharing the ups and downs. 

Wish my photography skills were better though. Don't think my pictures always do the tank justice, some more coloration in the light fixture wouldn't hurt either for a more vivid rendition.

Anyhow, took this picture with my iPhone, think I'll try to work on getting some more high quality pictures with the camera from this angle:


----------



## Shinobi (23 Jun 2017)

Not much new.. eagerly awaiting the new Twinstar light ( the "S") model to try that out. For now here is current status:


----------



## CooKieS (23 Jun 2017)

Well, that looks healthy! 

Instead of the overpriced twinstar led, you could try the 50$ chihiros rgb on eBay, very happy with mine!


----------



## Shinobi (24 Jun 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Well, that looks healthy!
> 
> Instead of the overpriced twinstar led, you could try the 50$ chihiros rgb on eBay, very happy with mine!



I gave it a thought - then tought I would wait and see how Twinstars new more powerful model turns out - looks really promising. Initially was considering RGB from ADA so the price tag on Twinstar seem like a bargain compared


----------



## Ryan Thang To (24 Jun 2017)

Shinobi said:


> I gave it a thought - then tought I would wait and see how Twinstars new more powerful model turns out - looks really promising. Initially was considering RGB from ADA so the price tag on Twinstar seem like a bargain compared


Ada rgb is expensive but the price tag is worth it. Red plants really pop out and greens look amazing. I have 2 on my 120

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Shinobi (24 Jun 2017)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Ada rgb is expensive but the price tag is worth it. Red plants really pop out and greens look amazing. I have 2 on my 120
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan



I have No doubt the light is about as good as it gets - its unfortunately a bit too expensive for my economy atm. Along whit I don't even have a hanging kit for it. So will have to look for a cheaper solution, and from what I've heard the new Twinstar might be just it - hopefully


----------



## CooKieS (24 Jun 2017)

Hopefully it's more powerful than the ES series and dimmable 

Ada looks awesome but the price tag is awesome too. Better save that money for nice hardscape or bigger tank


----------



## Shinobi (14 Jul 2017)

Going to do a big trim tomorrow - so just thought i would snap some pictures beforehand:


----------



## Daveslaney (15 Jul 2017)

Beautiful tank.
Great plant health..


----------



## AndreiD (15 Jul 2017)

Very nice , what are you using for diffusing CO2 ?


----------



## CooKieS (15 Jul 2017)

Hi, nice growth.

You could use an toothbrush to clean those rocks, they'll stand out more in All this green


----------



## Shinobi (15 Jul 2017)

AndreiD said:


> Very nice , what are you using for diffusing CO2 ?



Hey Thanks. After having two UP inline break, Im really happy I got CO2Art's own version of the inline diffuser. Much better quality and diffusion IMO


----------



## Nigel95 (15 Jul 2017)

Lovely green!


----------



## Shinobi (7 Aug 2017)

I think this scape might be coming to and end. It has been a great learning experience, but I'm looking forward to trying a new challenge. I'm going to make a ADA style cabinet and I think I will rescape as soon as it is done.


----------



## Nigel95 (7 Aug 2017)

You made a great tank and I am looking forward to your next scape. What kind of style are you planning to do?

Good luck with scaping and building the cabinet.


----------



## Dominik_K (8 Aug 2017)

I really like your tank, it's looking great. Lets see what your next build will look like, I am excited.


----------



## Dantrasy (8 Aug 2017)

Beautiful scape! But when I look at it I want to scrub those rocks with a toothbrush!


----------



## Shinobi (8 Aug 2017)

Nigel95 said:


> You made a great tank and I am looking forward to your next scape. What kind of style are you planning to do?
> 
> Good luck with scaping and building the cabinet.



Thanks a lot! This was my first scape - so it really has been an learning experience.
I Think i will try something similar to this setup from the ADA gallery:

Ps. If anyone knows what Crypts they are using please let me know


----------



## Nigel95 (8 Aug 2017)

Shinobi said:


> Thanks a lot! This was my first scape - so it really has been an learning experience.
> I Think i will try something similar to this setup from the ADA gallery:
> 
> Ps. If anyone knows what Crypts they are using please let me know
> ...



Good luck sure you can pull something off like this.

The path/opening creates some nice depth in the scape! Lovely


----------



## ir0nma1den (9 Aug 2017)

Awesome first scape


----------



## BBogdan (11 Aug 2017)

Shinobi said:


> Thanks a lot! This was my first scape - so it really has been an learning experience.
> I Think i will try something similar to this setup from the ADA gallery:
> 
> Ps. If anyone knows what Crypts they are using please let me know
> ...



I think they are Cryptocoryne wendtii brown , I also have them in my setup Tangled Roots in the left back .


----------



## Shinobi (29 Aug 2017)

About to upgrade


----------



## jns (30 Aug 2017)

nice!  Like the red Rotala sp. accent.


----------



## David NIelsen (30 Aug 2017)

Shinobi said:


> About to upgrade
> View attachment 109913


You are going strong with the new light from ADA. Can you make a video where you show, how different the chihiros and Ada are over your tank? Colour etc.

Sendt fra min SM-G955F med Tapatalk


----------



## Deansie (30 Aug 2017)

Amazing job!
Good luck with next one.


----------



## Shinobi (31 Aug 2017)

Very honored to be featured on the Tropica Facebook page


----------



## Shinobi (1 Sep 2017)

Same fish - different light (no edit)


----------



## Jayefc1 (3 Sep 2017)

Just want to say thank you for the journal was so nice to see it step by step really appreciate the time you took as I'm new to aqua scape myself just saving to order my first tank and substrate defo going with the ada 60 as it seems the perfect size for me


----------



## Shinobi (13 Sep 2017)

Finally got my Atledis suspension kit. Prior I had the Solar RGB hanging from the ceiling, so i have to make up my mind of which look i like the most. While the Atledis kit is very nice with good finishes and completely hides the wires (I just need to cut them if i wanna keep this configuration) - I cant help but think the whole setup looks very bulky when the lamp has the shade equipped:




In other news i got my DIY cabinet done (the paint job was done professionally, both inside and out) and I'm really satisfied on how it turned out. Only thing left is to install some closet lights with a sensor inside. The tank will be emptied and moved over to the new cabinet once the 25 kg of Frodo Stone arrives from Aquasabi


----------



## Daveslaney (13 Sep 2017)

Really nice.


----------



## Jayefc1 (13 Sep 2017)

Very nice looks good mate


----------



## HypeBuce (19 Jan 2022)

Are you still able to reply? what intensity did you have your light on? 100%? and for how long


----------



## Shinobi (19 Jan 2022)

HypeBuce said:


> Are you still able to reply? what intensity did you have your light on? 100%? and for how long


Hey there!

Yeah I still check in from time to time  

The Solar RGB only has on or off, no intensity settings. I usually start out with 6 hours and adds an additional 15 min every week until a total time of 8 hours is reached.


----------

